# yard haunt halloween 2013 nor-cal



## LMFcain (Aug 12, 2013)

first video yard haunt for Halloween 2013.






I hope the link to the you tube is working . thanks fellow haunter keep Halloween undead is my favorite holiday.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

That is terrific! The lighting is great, the use of animatronics is excellent, lots of variety... good job all around.

I'm sure you got a lot of good scares out of the deal that night!

And yes ... the link is working fine.


----------



## LMFcain (Aug 12, 2013)

thank you MansionHaunter for the post . I have a small yard so try to change it up each year I get the most scares from the hand made props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love your use of skellies all over the place. Your cauldron with fire is a nice one. Good job all around!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job on on the lighting and the skellie rocker is great. Great job with a small space.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't care how many times you see it and know it's gonna happen, that damn pop-up spider will get me every time! Good job of hiding the rocking chair mechanism.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love that rocking skellie!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great haunt! I bet the kids loved it!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Great Haunt!!!!!!! You could take half your gear and haunt the next door neighbor too. Hell you got so much stuff you might be able to haunt 3 houses.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Job...!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the rocking skellie too! Well done.


----------

